# >> AccuAir iLevel Pre-order <<



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

The time has come! Pre-order your AccuAir iLevel now on bagriders.com!


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

is there a date for the android based app?? :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Yuripolak said:


> is there a date for the android based app?? :banghead:


 Not yet..


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

suuuweet


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is this a pre-order price or the normal price? 
Also, will the app only work when the vehicle is stopped or will it work while driving?


----------



## 96_VW_golf (Oct 8, 2007)

When the android app drops I will be picking this up. Unless I can't wait and just use my gfs iPhone.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

If you need android developers, hit em up...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

4TheHonor said:


> Is this a pre-order price or the normal price?
> Also, will the app only work when the vehicle is stopped or will it work while driving?


 $350 is the normal price of the unit. I'm not 100% sure on whether or not the app will work while the vehicle is in motion but I'm looking into that for you right now.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks sweet! Too bad i don't have an iphone  

Also which is the actual release date? Earlier last week accuair had a video advertisement that said November 12th, now you guys say October 31st. I don't personally care about which day it is, just seems to be maybe a mixup of information or you have received updated information recently


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

^ 
Get yourself an iPhone asap 

Reno said the pre-ordered ones will be shipping the end of Oct and general release is 11/12. 

I doubt u can use it with the ignition on, for safety precautions I would think.


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

any more pictures of the actual ecu/module. 

all i've seen it just pics of the phone/app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

4TheHonor said:


> Is this a pre-order price or the normal price?
> Also, will the app only work when the vehicle is stopped or will it work while driving?


 I just spoke to Reno from AccuAir and he said that the iLevel will work both while driving and while the car is parked. When the ignition is ON, you will have control over all aspects of the system just like the TouchPad. When the ignition is OFF however, you will only have access to your 3 preset ride heights and the all down button just like their key-fob remote. 



MechEngg said:


> Looks sweet! Too bad i don't have an iphone
> 
> Also which is the actual release date? Earlier last week accuair had a video advertisement that said November 12th, now you guys say October 31st. I don't personally care about which day it is, just seems to be maybe a mixup of information or you have received updated information recently


 AccuAir told us yesterday that the release date was planned for October 31st. 



Joker_2.8 said:


> any more pictures of the actual ecu/module.
> 
> all i've seen it just pics of the phone/app


 We don't have any images of the modules yet, but as soon as we do I'll throw them in here!


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

So... Is the the price of the app? What else do I get?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

App is free from the AppStore. U get the receiver box interface.


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Rali thanks for looking into that for me. 
One more quick question is there a date we have to pre-order by to get them t ship out on the 31st?


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Damon, $350 ... I was hoping for similar price to wireless key remote control 

We'll see, I may skip this and see what people think first


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

4TheHonor said:


> Rali thanks for looking into that for me.
> One more quick question is there a date we have to pre-order by to get them t ship out on the 31st?


 Sure thing! There isn't an exact date but AccuAir is only making a limited run so the first batch might sell out before the release date.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I have another question, will we now be able to order an "i-level kit" which would just be the iphone connection and no regular touchpad? This would bring down the cost of the e-level setup wouldn't it? Or does this have to have the touchpad connection as well? Maybe it's a question for later on when they actually get a few of these installed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I have another question, will we now be able to order an "i-level kit" which would just be the iphone connection and no regular touchpad? This would bring down the cost of the e-level setup wouldn't it? Or does this have to have the touchpad connection as well? Maybe it's a question for later on when they actually get a few of these installed


 The iLevel is solely an add-on to your existing setup, just like AccuAir's key fob remote. Although it has the same functionality as the Touch Pad, you will not be able to buy a management pack/ kit with the iLevel as your only controller.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> I have another question, will we now be able to order an "i-level kit" which would just be the iphone connection and no regular touchpad? This would bring down the cost of the e-level setup wouldn't it? Or does this have to have the touchpad connection as well? Maybe it's a question for later on when they actually get a few of these installed





[email protected] said:


> The iLevel is solely an add-on to your existing setup, just like AccuAir's key fob remote. Although it has the same functionality as the Touch Pad, you will not be able to buy a management pack/ kit with the iLevel as your only controller.


 You can however buy the E-Level kit with the Rocker switch which is a nice discount on the Touch Pad version, then add iLevel and still have all functionality of the Touch Pad on your phone, and the only "hard-wired" controller be the rocker for the easier adjustments (pre-sets, etc. while driving)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> You can however buy the E-Level kit with the Rocker switch which is a nice discount on the Touch Pad version, then add iLevel and still have all functionality of the Touch Pad on your phone, and the only "hard-wired" controller be the rocker for the easier adjustments (pre-sets, etc. while driving)


 Good point!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys, 

You will be able to run the app while driving. It is basically a wireless controller. Does everything that the touchpad does and then a lot more. 

I personally don't see any issues with running the I-Level while driving if that is a concern. Because if it was a concern to any of you guys I'd have to say you should probably pull your air system out and go back to coils or get a brain and be smart about it. Oh and don't text while driving, or talk on the phone while driving, or put on your make-up while driving, or take a drink of that soda while driving, etc.... 

Jesse


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Would love to see some pics/details on the module and how it connects, just so I can be sure that it will fit in with my build. I assume it will work over 3G?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

RILEY UK said:


> Would love to see some pics/details on the module and how it connects, just so I can be sure that it will fit in with my build. I assume it will work over 3G?


 As far as I know (from reading the pre-release stuff) It creates its own WiFi signal to connect to the phone so your phone and the module (or whatever is is called that is connected to the manifold) are on the same private network. This ensures you can use it wherever regardless of any signal, and allows only one phone to pair to it so other devices can't control your system.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

this is wicked... do want.. however i have an older air ride system for lack of better words.. what would i need to get this to work for my system.. right now i have the AVS switch box?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

tonyb2580 said:


> this is wicked... do want.. however i have an older air ride system for lack of better words.. what would i need to get this to work for my system.. right now i have the AVS switch box?


 u need e-level


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Not yet..


 Android holds 60% of the smartphone market. iOS holds about 30%. Might want to take that into consideration for next time...


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

ZoomBy said:


> Android holds 60% of the smartphone market. iOS holds about 30%. Might want to take that into consideration for next time...


yeah but android sucks...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ZoomBy said:


> Android holds 60% of the smartphone market. iOS holds about 30%. Might want to take that into consideration for next time...


But most of the people owning an iphone are hipsters who drive baller cars like us  haha

Martin you should get i-level for the benz! that way you can use your rocker plus your iphone to control it


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> As far as I know (from reading the pre-release stuff) It creates its own WiFi signal to connect to the phone so your phone and the module (or whatever is is called that is connected to the manifold) are on the same private network. This ensures you can use it wherever regardless of any signal, and allows only one phone to pair to it so other devices can't control your system.


Cool. Good to know. I hope we can get some pics/details on the module and fitting pretty soon, I'm guessing there are a few like me who could do with sizes etc to see where it can be fitted. :thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> But most of the people owning an iphone are hipsters who drive baller cars like us  haha
> 
> Martin you should get i-level for the benz! that way you can use your rocker plus your iphone to control it


Depends on whether or not I install the E-Level sensors. I might get a switchspeed setup for it and put my mk4 back on air :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

tonyb2580 said:


> this is wicked... do want.. however i have an older air ride system for lack of better words.. what would i need to get this to work for my system.. right now i have the AVS switch box?


Unfortunately iLevel wont work for your analog system but the TouchBox will!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately iLevel wont work for your analog system but the TouchBox will!


awesome... noticed this in the other thread.. thanks again.. and will be ordering soon.. also will i need anything else? it says something about vu4 harness


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

tonyb2580 said:


> awesome... noticed this in the other thread.. thanks again.. and will be ordering soon.. also will i need anything else? it says something about vu4 harness


You don't need the VU4 harness to make it work by any means but instead of connecting each wire from the TouchBox to the VU4, the harness literally makes it plug 'n play.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected]agRiders said:


> You don't need the VU4 harness to make it work by any means but instead of connecting each wire from the TouchBox to the VU4, the harness literally makes it plug 'n play.


bam... thats whats up... will be ordering this very very soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

so youre telling me this wont work with switchspeed


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

sikknasty28 said:


> so youre telling me this wont work with switchspeed


Well you don't have any presets, and accessing the presets with the car turned off is what this application is mainly for isn't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sikknasty28 said:


> so youre telling me this wont work with switchspeed


Perhaps this is an indication that you should upgrade to e-Level :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Any pics/details of the module jobby yet guys?:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Any pics/details of the module jobby yet guys?:thumbup:


No, I'm afraid not.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rgarjr said:


>


Nice!

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Can I still use i-level if I have the key-fab remote?

I'm debating between the two, bu used remotes are easy to come by


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

so aside from presets...why wouldnt this be able to work with the switchspeed?

i mean personally id love to be walking to my car and be able to air it up and be ready to go before i get in. OR be at a show sittin next to the car and break necks while my car goes up and down.

Id totally buy it of its possible to work on the switchspeed. and im sure others will too.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Well you don't have any presets, and accessing the presets with the car turned off is what this application is mainly for isn't it?


Not necessarily, if i bought this I would use my phone as the controller since I only have a rocker switch.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

ZoomBy said:


> Android holds 60% of the smartphone market. iOS holds about 30%. Might want to take that into consideration for next time...


That may be the case, but Bag Riders didn't develop this so why hold Rali accountable?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RomanML320 said:


> Can I still use i-level if I have the key-fab remote?
> 
> I'm debating between the two, bu used remotes are easy to come by


No, you will not be able to have both products hooked up simultaneously.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

martin13 said:


> Not necessarily, if i bought this I would use my phone as the controller since I only have a rocker switch.


Good point. :thumbup:

The i-Level and e-Level with Rocker Switch combo would be a really nice setup!


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

That's the reason I decided upon the rocker... Now it's just a matter of getting the funds for the box.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> That's the reason I decided upon the rocker... Now it's just a matter of getting the funds for the box.


Do it :thumbup:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

.


sum41kid861 said:


> so aside from presets...why wouldnt this be able to work with the switchspeed?
> 
> i mean personally id love to be walking to my car and be able to air it up and be ready to go before i get in. OR be at a show sittin next to the car and break necks while my car goes up and down.
> 
> Id totally buy it of its possible to work on the switchspeed. and im sure others will too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Donald, at the moment it's not designed to work with the SwitchSpeed. But there has never been a better time to upgrade to the e-Level


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

So,
Is this means I can get a rockerswitch kit and waiting for this release
with a rockerswitch + I-level system I will get all touch pad can do when tuned power on, and a key fob can do when car is locked?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> So,
> Is this means I can get a rockerswitch kit and waiting for this release
> with a rockerswitch + I-level system I will get all touch pad can do when tuned power on, and a key fob can do when car is locked?


Yes, exactly. You would have the individual corner and paired controls (just like the TouchPad) via iPhone when the vehicle is on and the functionality of the key fob when the car is off. This means when the car is off, your phone will be able to go to each of your three preset heights as well as pancake (full dump).


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, exactly. You would have the individual corner and paired controls (just like the TouchPad) via iPhone when the vehicle is on and the functionality of the key fob when the car is off. This means when the car is off, your phone will be able to go to each of your three preset heights as well as pancake (full dump).


want add one to my order if they will released on time. and can coming with the full kit.:vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> want add one to my order if they will released on time. and can coming with the full kit.:vampire:


They are being pushed back by two or three weeks. Look's like we won't have any in our hands until the middle of November


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Tried doing the pre-order but had trouble with shipping selection, only was allowing store pick up and "economy shipping" that was $250?



Two questions I had, maybe its been answered before.

1. What is the range going to be like? Im guessing like your traditional wifi range of like 100-150 feet?

2. Will the phone automatically connect and be ready to use when walking up to the car? 


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


> Tried doing the pre-order but had trouble with shipping selection, only was allowing store pick up and "economy shipping" that was $250?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible that the UPS quotes weren't working do to the hurricane. Kevin from our shipping dept. Let me know that you have contacted him. He will take care of you :thumbup:

- The range will probably be between 50 and 100 feet. (I'm basing this off of my experience with a similar wifi to iPhone device.)

- The phone will automatically connect if you set the iLevel network as a 'preferred network'


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Need one set and also care the shipping price. 
You guys will get my order after I bagged my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's what the user interface/menu system looks like:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Any word on the Android platform? Are they even developing one?


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Any word on the Android platform? Are they even developing one?


They said mid 2013 :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Any word on the Android platform? Are they even developing one?


Yes they are still developing the Android version.


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks that both this and the touch box are complete rip offs.......first off you have to have the elevel for the accuair to work and Im assuming most likely you would want to have the switch speed elevel since if your phone dies you are screwed. So you are basically paying 350 for something your car will already have. Turning your 1200 management in pretty much 1600.

The touch box is exactly the same it works with your existing management so you are paying for management twice. Thats awesome let me spend money on the same thing twice...for what the ability to control my car from 50 feet away....sorry but I can get a wireless car alarm remote for $69 and program it to do the exact same thing and the range will be better than 50 feet.....complete wastes of money if you ask me


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

_plush_ said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that both this and the touch box are complete rip offs.......first off you have to have the elevel for the accuair to work and Im assuming most likely you would want to have the switch speed elevel since if your phone dies you are screwed. So you are basically paying 350 for something your car will already have. Turning your 1200 management in pretty much 1600.
> 
> The touch box is exactly the same it works with your existing management so you are paying for management twice. Thats awesome let me spend money on the same thing twice...for what the ability to control my car from 50 feet away....sorry but I can get a wireless car alarm remote for $69 and program it to do the exact same thing and the range will be better than 50 feet.....complete wastes of money if you ask me


How about an e-level Rockerswith kit + i-level
you will get a same price as touch pad kit, and you can control your system by wifi.

So it's a better combo kit for people who will buy a new full e-level system.
not extremely needed for those already had an elevel touch pad + remote.

And ACCU said in 2011 that I-level will offer:

Proposed Advanced “i-Level” app features:
Tank pressure display
Compressor status display.
Real-time vehicle height display (% of travel, or inches based on reference point)

Hope these will come true.
IMO, WIFI control is so cool. much better than a touch pad.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_plush_ said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that both this and the touch box are complete rip offs.......first off you have to have the elevel for the accuair to work and Im assuming most likely you would want to have the switch speed elevel since if your phone dies you are screwed. So you are basically paying 350 for something your car will already have. Turning your 1200 management in pretty much 1600.


What about the fun of being able to control your your air ride from outside of the car? I think it's worth it for the look on people's faces :laugh:



LeonGtii said:


> And ACCU said in 2011 that I-level will offer:
> 
> Proposed Advanced “i-Level” app features:
> Tank pressure display
> ...



They will be doing an optional update in early 2013 to add these features.


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What about the fun of being able to control your your air ride from outside of the car? I think it's worth it for the look on people's faces :laugh:


350-400 so people can see you lower your car from outside it :banghead:............like i said can be done with a car alarm remote for less than $100


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_plush_ said:


> 350-400 so people can see you lower your car from outside it :banghead:............like i said can be done with a car alarm remote for less than $100


True, we've been enjoying our inexpensive auxiliary 'all down' remotes for years, but there's still a market for a more advanced system. Some people are satisfied to own wheels that cost $1k while other go for wheels that cost $8k, to each his own :beer:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What about the fun of being able to control your your air ride from outside of the car? I think it's worth it for the look on people's faces :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it can get these without reflash ecu. It's maybe hard for me to get update in my country


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

_plush_ said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that both this and the touch box are complete rip offs.......first off you have to have the elevel for the accuair to work and Im assuming most likely you would want to have the switch speed elevel since if your phone dies you are screwed. So you are basically paying 350 for something your car will already have. Turning your 1200 management in pretty much 1600.
> 
> The touch box is exactly the same it works with your existing management so you are paying for management twice. Thats awesome let me spend money on the same thing twice...for what the ability to control my car from 50 feet away....sorry but I can get a wireless car alarm remote for $69 and program it to do the exact same thing and the range will be better than 50 feet.....complete wastes of money if you ask me



I can see what you are saying. For me personally, I purposely got the elevel with the rocker switch instead of the touch pad, because I knew this was coming out and instead of having the touch pad laying around in the car, I can just use my phone, which I always have on me.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

4TheHonor said:


> I can see what you are saying. For me personally, I purposely got the elevel with the rocker switch instead of the touch pad, because I knew this was coming out and instead of having the touch pad laying around in the car, I can just use my phone, which I always have on me.


：thumbup：：thumbup：

Me too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

These will be shipping out any day now. Get ready!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

What do you guys think?






We are very very close to shipping these things :thumbup: The iLevel app should be in the App Store within 7-10 days.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Love it, Reno! 

Let's get these shipped out


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

opcorn: Two weeks! opcorn: haha


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

someone please tell me why i've had my air setup/e-level sitting in my basement for about 2 years now?

:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Reno!!

We're really excited to get these. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*To all of you who pre-ordered an iLevel, THEY'RE HERE AT LAST!*

You can expect a tracking number in your inbox by the end of day. Thank you all for being patient.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Just downloaded the app to mess around with it, looks awesome, opens quickly right to the control page with almost no lag, the menu options and ability to turn on and off additional features (ride height on start, tank pressure mode, etc.) is very logical and intuitive. Overall great looking UI, I still need to place my order for the actual physical piece, but from playing around with the app itself I can't wait to use this :thumbup: 

Huge props to the guys at AccuAir on this product, looks like it will definitely be worth all the hype :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Just downloaded the app to mess around with it, looks awesome, opens quickly right to the control page with almost no lag, the menu options and ability to turn on and off additional features (ride height on start, tank pressure mode, etc.) is very logical and intuitive. Overall great looking UI, I still need to place my order for the actual physical piece, but from playing around with the app itself I can't wait to use this :thumbup:
> 
> Huge props to the guys at AccuAir on this product, looks like it will definitely be worth all the hype :thumbup: :thumbup:


We put one on my car and it really is awesome! You should cop the hardware before AccuAir sells out. :beer:


----------

